# 2016 Specialized Tarmac Astana Etap



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally New Years celebrations are over in Taiwan and my LBS is finally open and finished my build the same day. Too bad its been pouring rain of a day and can't go out for a spin on it.
Specialized Tarmac
SRAM ETAP
Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra 2 for now
Sworks stem handle bar and power saddle
Total weight with pedals came out to be 6.6kg


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice! If I was to get a Tarmac that would be the version I wanted. Probably the best looking one out of any of the teams in recent years. Can't say I'm a big Astana fan but they have the best looking bike.


----------

